# Win 7 Desktop Speicherort verändern?



## cayno (16. Januar 2011)

*Win 7 Desktop Speicherort verändern?*

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich hatte meine kompletten eigenen Datein (Bilder, Dokumente, Videos usw) auf eine andere platte (D) ausgelagert...
Nun hab ich mir wieder Linux auf den pc haun wollen und hab dafuer Laufwerk D genutzt. Die Daten hab ich natuerlich vorher auf ne andere platte geschoben.

Mein problem ist das ich alles wieder einstellen konnte mit den neuen Pfaden BIS AUF DEN DESKTOP der Bugt nun schön rum.  
Und finde nirgends ne Option den Pfad da zu verändern... er versucht nun immer weiter auf D zuzugreifen wo aber nun mitlerweile nen CD ROM LAUFWERK ist.. und speichert so halt auch nix!! bzw man kann auch nix mehr auf dem Desktop ablegen.


mfg alex


----------



## cayno (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Desktop Speicherort verändern?*

in der registry im shell ordner die pfade verändern bringt schon mal nix eben noch versucht


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Desktop Speicherort verändern?*

bin ich der einzige, der das jetzt nicht versteht?
warum speicherst du aufn desktop? und selbst wenn, warum änderst du nich den speicherort einfach?
oder meinst du die verknüpfung "desktop" unter deinem benutzer ordner? und was will auf D: zugreifen? die verknüpfungen?


----------



## padme (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Desktop Speicherort verändern?*

hi
ich habs jetzt auch net janz verstanden, aber eine vorraussetzung beim ändern von pfaden ist, dass du zugriff und besitzerrechte von start und ziel laufwerk hast.


----------



## cayno (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Desktop Speicherort verändern?*

jo bissel geschwollen geschrieben 

Also ich hab den speicherort vom desktop veraendert. Nach der letzten installation von win7 von C:\"Benutzer"\Desktop auf D:\Destop nun ist Laufwerk D nicht mehr vorhanden und ich will den ort wieder abaendern geht aber nicht!


----------



## amdintel (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Desktop Speicherort verändern?*

dann setzt du den halt wieder zurück woo ist das Problem 
kann man auch ohne regedit und suche noch viel einfacher verschieben
sooooo:


----------



## cayno (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Desktop Speicherort verändern?*

jo da prob ist ja das das net geht @amdintel


----------



## amdintel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Desktop Speicherort verändern?*

was heißt net geht "was passiert wenn du einfach den Ordner machst und da auf wiederherstellen ....
im Prinzip ist es doch egal wo der Ordner Desk Top ist wenn nur ein LW C: dann mach den wieder in das Vers. Konto User


man kann auch sehr einfach einen veränderten oder gelöschten Reg. Eintrag wieder rückgängig machen wenn man genau weiß welcher das war 

ganz einfach mach ein 2. Konto mit Admi Rechten  suche dort den richtigen Reg Eintrag.
in dem Fall      Desktop Pfad...
dann mit Export speichern , Konto verlassen und wieder löschen in das alte Konto rein und einfach die Exporte Dateu einfach nur  an klicken und schupps 
ist der Original Eintrag an der richtigen Stelle wiederhergestellt, dann am besten 
Neu booten das die Reg. Neu eingelesen wird und das Verz.  autom. von Windows wieder Neu  erstellt wird .


----------

